# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  Autodisc, self-lacing sneakers, Puma SE, Herzogenaurach, Germany

## Airicist

Designer - Puma SE

----------


## Airicist

Article "PUMA Beats Nike to Market With Auto-Lacing System"

by Jonathan Sawyer
November 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 11, 2015

Usain Bolt presents PUMA AUTODISC

----------


## Airicist

PUMA IGNITE Disc

Published on Mar 17, 2016




> The IGNITE Disc. Turn on the fit. Turn up the fast.
> 
> Every second counts. Ask Usain Bolt. He knows. That’s why he doesn’t lace up in the IGNITE Disc when training. The laceless, adaptive fit system with its internal wiring offers customized comfort with a few twists. It sits atop an IGNITE FOAM midsole for energy return with every foot strike. Goodbye, laces. Ol?, gold medals.
> 
> The PUMA Disc’s adaptive fit has been outdoing double knots since 1989. It first debuted with a total of 11 parts to its internal wire system that tightened with a few turns of the Disc. 
> 
> In 2016, PUMA has cut that design in half. Made it lighter. Made it smoother. Made it another gamechanger in PUMA’s gamechanging legacy. The new PUMA Disc System is smaller and lighter than the original with only 5 parts in total. It’s quicker to turn and faster in terms of tightening. 
> 
> So if you’re looking to turn up your game, turn on your Disc, champ.

----------


## Airicist

PUMA | IGNITE Disc

Published on Apr 5, 2016




> The IGNITE Disc. Turn on the fit. Turn up the fast. 
> 
> The PUMA Disc’s adaptive fit has been outdoing double knots since 1991. It first debuted with a total of 11 parts to its internal wire system that tightened with a few turns of the Disc. 
> 
> In 2016, PUMA cut that design in half. Make it lighter. Make it smoother. Make it another gamechanger in PUMA’s gamechanging legacy. The new PUMA Disc System is smaller and lighter than the original with only 5 parts in total. It’s quicker to turn and faster in terms of tightening. The PUMA Disc System creates a fast, custom fit that wraps around the foot in a split second.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Puma’s got its own twist on self-lacing sneakers"

by Brian Heater
October 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Puma's self-lacing shoes were made for track athletes"
An exclusive look at Puma's own take on 'Back to the Future'-style self-lacing sneakers.

by Richard Lai
October 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Puma Autodisc self-lacing shoes: hand's-on

Published on Oct 31, 2016




> An exclusive look at Puma's own take on 'Back to the Future'-style self-lacing sneakers

----------


## Airicist

Puma FI self-lacing sneakers hands-on

Published on Jan 30, 2019




> With the upcoming release of Nike's $350 Adapt BB, self-lacing shoes are set to become more commonplace, and Puma isn't about to let its rival take all the credit. After all, the German company showed off its own self-lacing sneaker, the Autodisc, back in 2015 -- around the same time as Nike's iconic (and ultra rare) Mag before it evolved into the HyperAdapt. The only problem was the Autodisc just wasn't practical enough to enter retail -- it was too expensive, too heavy and could have been more comfortable. But that's about to change with Puma's latest creation, the Fi (pronounced as "F-I" aka "Fit Intelligence").

----------

